# E46 dash trim removal tool P/N please...



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm looking to install the Aux-In this weekend and would love to get the plastic dash trim removal tool for my 2003 E46. Last time I removed that trim I used various makeshift tools and damaged the dash material in one small area, I'd love to try out the "approved" tool if possible.

The part counter will sell me the tool if I can get the part number, but they were unable or unwilling to do a search...  

Many thanks,

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I've used a steel ruler wrapped with a detailing towel to pry up trim from the bottom without any damage. :dunno:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

ObD said:


> I've used a steel ruler wrapped with a detailing towel to pry up trim from the bottom without any damage. :dunno:


Good idea, I'll try that if I can't find that ghost tool.

Last time I used a putty knife but it was too soft and I managed to break one...

Thanks,

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Old credit cards or similar that you don't care about come in handy for this... That's what I used.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Search for the phrase "trim tool" and written by Terry Kennedy. He posted some info way back when after he bought the full kit of BMW trim tools.

When I've taken some of the dash trim off, I've just used a medium screwdriver or small pry bar wrapped several times with a rag. Haven't damaged anything yet.


----------



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

I've removed those many times with a screw driver and never damaged the trim. You could also get a 70 cent plastic spatula from home depot (check the paint section).


Rich


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Assuming you've already found the real answer in an old Terry Kennedy post...

Another decent source for interior trim tool is a plastic "citrus peeler" that I stole from the kitchen. (Don't tell, OK? :eeps: ) Might be a hard to find item at the kitchen gadget store, but one end of it is very close to ideal for trim removal.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

LMC said:


> Assuming you've already found the real answer in an old Terry Kennedy post...
> 
> Another decent source for interior trim tool is a plastic "citrus peeler" that I stole from the kitchen. (Don't tell, OK? :eeps: ) Might be a hard to find item at the kitchen gadget store, but one end of it is very close to ideal for trim removal.


Hehe, I knew I should spend a little more time in the kitchen :thumbup: .

Thanks guys, I exchanged emails with Terry and he pointed me in the right direction. But I finally ended up using a combination of big flat screwdriver and plastic spatula. I found that the plastic spatula is too soft and it bends, so I used the thicker spatula handle instead. The screwdriver was for additional reach when removing the trim piece to the left of the radio.

Now I have to do the same thing again on the wife's X3, to install the audio-in jack...

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------

